# Augustine for Glenn Davis?



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Was channel surfing and hear on ESPN First Take that the Celtics were in discussions with the Celtics on a D.J. Augustine for Glenn Davis trade. Thoughts?

I would rather hope that D.J. could improve into a possible pg of the future. I've never been a big fan of big baby so my judgement is a little clouded.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DJ has stunk this year, he's really lost his confidence. He's still been a lot better than Davis, who aside from being a mediocre player is also a tool. Augustin can get his shooting touch back. He is going to be a good rotation player in the NBA for a good long time...Davis isn't. So this would be moronic. What's even worse is that I think we'd have to throw in something else to make it work . Really **** that. Anyway who'd be our backup point guard if we did this. By now this team should have learned that they actually need a backup point guard.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Larry Brown would make Glen Davis cry himself out of the area every night. This is not a trade that would be good for the Bobcats roster.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Would be a stupid trade. While I understand that they like what they see from Felton at the point and the fact that DJ really hasn't shown improvement, DJ still has better upside, and still makes more sense. Why in the hell would they want Big Baby? Didn't we just get rid of an overweight big man in Sean May?


----------

